# dandelion season



## carmenb (Apr 16, 2010)

It's dandelion season in Western Pa and I was wondering if it taste good. I have always heard about it but never tried it. Is it worth the time to make?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya Hoo no dandelions in my yard yet and I hope it stays that way!! Anyways I have tasted it before and it was very good. There was a post I think on here in the last week.


----------



## Mud (Apr 16, 2010)

I had some 15 yr old dandelion wine last fall. It was great,, and the only wine the guy had ever made.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2010)

I didnt like it by itself but sweetened it with honey and that really made a difference.


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2010)

Carmen,

Have you ever gone to Rustic Acres? They made some and had it for sale. If they still have it you can taste it there. I did not care for it. The first taste was weird but then the second taste wasn't too bad. It is not too bad but I don't care for it. 

Plus it is a lot of work.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 16, 2010)

Julie said:


> Carmen,
> 
> Have you ever gone to Rustic Acres? They made some and had it for sale. If they still have it you can taste it there. I did not care for it. The first taste was weird but then the second taste wasn't too bad. It is not too bad but I don't care for it.
> 
> *Plus it is a lot of work.*



As if I don't have enough wine projects in the works... The boyfriend says to me tonight "How about dandelion wine?"... 

I looked at him, dumbfounded, and said "Are YOU going to go pick all those weeds?". He asked me how many I needed... and I told him "6 or 7 cups per gallon so 40ish cups... and by the way... No green parts, just the yellow parts"

...To which he says "F*&%, it sure is gonna take those kids a long time to pick all those flowers" (referring to his niece [5] and nephew [3])... He then started laughing like a hyena...


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a 1 gallon batch fermenting right now. It took FOREVER to get the flowers then remove the petals (that's the only part you use)
Got the recipe from Making Wild Wines and Meads.


----------



## Luc (Apr 17, 2010)

My, my you are a lazy bunch of winemakers !!!!

Two years ago I picked a bunch of dandelions and made 30 liter (about 8 gallon) of wine from them. And it spoiled:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/04/een-ongenode-gast-uninvited-guest.html

That was 4500 flowers down the drain.

But luckily I had enough to make another 30 liter (again 4500 flowers). 

So all in all that year I picked 9000 dandelions, just yellows no green, all by myself.
Each day after work an hour or so and two saturdays each a few hours...... 

Last year I did only 30 liter...........

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/04/paardenloem-aardbeien-wijn-dandelion.html

What's better as being in the fresh air spending time on your hobby ????

And you are all moaning over just 1 gallon ???? 

This year planning another 30 liter, trying to create a recipe of dandelions with ginger....

Luc


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 17, 2010)

Luc said:


> ...What's better as being in the fresh air spending time on your hobby ????
> 
> And you are all moaning over just 1 gallon ???? [/B]
> 
> This year planning another 30 liter, trying to create a recipe of dandelions with ginger....



How about actually having that time in the fresh air to relax and spend time drinking your hobby? 

(In my defense I was moaning over a 6 bal batch  )


----------



## carmenb (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll try it - what do I have to loose?


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 17, 2010)

carmenb said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll try it - what do I have to loose?



Nothing to lose. Go for it!


----------



## carmenb (Apr 17, 2010)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Leanne (Apr 19, 2010)

I really like Dandelion wine. It is hard work and, I find, needs backsweetening but it is well worth the effort if well aged.


----------



## carmenb (Apr 19, 2010)

Leanne - Do you have a good recipe?


----------



## Mud (Apr 20, 2010)

Any tips on how to clean them?


----------



## Luc (Apr 20, 2010)

*Picking the petals is best done by holding the flower between the fingers of one hand and rip off the petals with a turning movement. Some practice is needed but you will learn soon enough.*

Snippet from my web-log march 2008:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/paardenbloemenwijn-dandelion-wine.html

Complete with recipe.

Luc


----------



## carmenb (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you Luc. I start the harvest tomorrow!


----------



## Mud (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Luc. You're a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2010)

I just sat there with scissors cause i plucked them incuding their heads when grabbing them unless you mean clean them in another fashion, in that case I would just run them under hot water before putting them in your primary or fermentation bag. The sulfite solution will do the rest and the boiling water being poured over them.


----------



## Mud (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried a few and had troub;e getting the yellow petald free from the green stem quickly.


----------



## spunk (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi i froze the plucked,heads in freezer. I have starting pulling. They seem to be turning brown. Wonder if,they,will,be okay. Washed them 1st ill,try some without washing.


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 13, 2017)

I have never frozen them, but they should be fine. You put them in boiling water right? Maybe do them separate from the fresh and see if you like the flavor of the "tea".


----------



## spunk (Apr 13, 2017)

I have never made it 1st time but several recipes saw to steep it so,yes I probably will. I will,try each and see if,they taste,different.


----------

